# Rock Creek/Grand River Walleye



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can catch walleye where Rock Creek flows into the Grand River? Any info would be greatly appreciated! thank you


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

kingbaiter13 said:


> Does anyone know if you can catch walleye where Rock Creek flows into the Grand River? Any info would be greatly appreciated! thank you


(See BigFishAddict's post entitled "Grand river").


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Never heard of Rock Creek, where is it?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

eyecatchum2 said:


> Never heard of Rock Creek, where is it?


It was dammed to form Roaming Rock Shores. Ashtabula County


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Can you fish the dam outflow from roaming shores lake?


----------

